# Zoa question



## Jules (Mar 18, 2010)

I would put a picture up but haven't got a good camera yet. I think I have a Zoa, maybe 2 growing in my 12g nano and am wondering if they will multiply on their own if that is truly what they are. They are not next to each other, they are on opposite sides of a LR. Also, what kind of fish, etc. should I avoid buying to keep them from getting eaten.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

12g nano, you should be fine because any fish that would eat those guys wouldent be OK for a 12g nano. Thats pretty cool they are sprouting up. If they are true zoos they will start spreading pretty well.


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2010)

GetITCdot said:


> 12g nano, you should be fine because any fish that would eat those guys wouldent be OK for a 12g nano. Thats pretty cool they are sprouting up. If they are true zoos they will start spreading pretty well.


Thats great to hear. I'm looking forward to watching that happen too. Thanks.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you add any Zoas, where did you get your LR and how long has your tank been setup???


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If they are zoas, then they should spread under ideal conditions. I don't think you have to worry about any "nano friendly" fish eating your zoas. They're not aiptasia (glass anemones) right? Google Image Result for http://fins.actwin.com/pics/Aiptasia_sp2.jpg


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

ladyonyx said:


> If they are zoas, then they should spread under ideal conditions. I don't think you have to worry about any "nano friendly" fish eating your zoas. They're not aiptasia (glass anemones) right? Google Image Result for http://fins.actwin.com/pics/Aiptasia_sp2.jpg


I was thinking more on the line of Majano's

Tribbles, er... Anemonia Majanos


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2010)

archer772 said:


> Did you add any Zoas, where did you get your LR and how long has your tank been setup???


No, i didn't add these they were already there on the LR. The LR is Fiji I believe and I picked them out of the tanks they had set up already with the livestock. It was cured and I have had the tank up and running for about 1 1/2 months now.


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> If they are zoas, then they should spread under ideal conditions. I don't think you have to worry about any "nano friendly" fish eating your zoas. They're not aiptasia (glass anemones) right? Google Image Result for http://fins.actwin.com/pics/Aiptasia_sp2.jpg


They definitely are not aiptasia my pepp took care of those buggers! Here is a pic of what I think might be a Zoa. The other one is in too bad of a spot to get a good picture of but it is basically the same thing just a smaller button and a bit paler.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, Zoanthid. Looks like some type of Protopalythoa.


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, that makes me happy. I hope they spread, that is the prettiest thing growing in my tank atm. lol


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

lucky!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

This is why I love buying new LR you never know what kind of cool things are gonna crawl/grow out of it. I have a small colony that look a lot like these they are great hardy corals


----------

